# My Time Self service ?



## Clementine (Jul 22, 2021)

I was told at work this was a new thing we would be using to pick up other peoples shifts instead of a swap  board and also be able to see our schedules.


But  when I try to login to it 


This page isn’t working​*oauth.iam.target.com* is currently unable to handle this request.


HTTP ERROR 503

Get that error ?

How do I fix this so I can see if any shifts I can pick up etc. 


Thank you all for your time


----------



## Ceeyaaa (Jul 22, 2021)

It's an app you download...my time for target


----------



## Clementine (Jul 22, 2021)

EDIT : its working now I  finally got onto   website version.


----------

